# 2017 Infiniti QX30 Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​




> *Today’s review of the Infiniti QX30 is brought to you by the letter C. C, as in collaboration, compact and crossover – all words that apply directly to this all-new vehicle from the Japanese automaker.*
> 
> See, this new compact crossover from Nissan’s luxury arm was developed with some help from a German rival: Daimler, the folks behind Mercedes-Benz. In fact, the platform and powertrain are all Mercedes derived, and you can get a very similar car to the QX30 with the Mercedes GLA 250.
> 
> But there’s more to the QX30 than just being a re-skinned Mercedes. It features a nicely crafted cabin, more refined driving dynamics and is offered in a number of different variants that will surely appeal to luxury buyers.


Read more about the 2017 Infiniti QX30 Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

